# Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden



## -Alexander- (15. März 2014)

*Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden*

Hi,
Ich habe das Problem, dass Steam bei jedem Starten Updaten will, dieses jedoch nicht funktioniert, da laut Steam keine Internetverbindung besteht. Die Internetverbindung funktioniert allerdings einwandfrei. Auch die Neuinstallation von Steam sowie das Löscher der .blob Dateien löst das Problem nicht. Es handelt sich um ein Notebook mit Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## Soldyah (15. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden*

Musst dich ein wenig gedulden, Steam hat ein paar Serverprobleme


----------



## Shona (15. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden*



-Alexander- schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe das Problem, dass Steam bei jedem Starten Updaten will, dieses jedoch nicht funktioniert, da laut Steam keine Internetverbindung besteht. Die Internetverbindung funktioniert allerdings einwandfrei. Auch die Neuinstallation von Steam sowie das Löscher der .blob Dateien löst das Problem nicht. Es handelt sich um ein Notebook mit Windows 7 64 Bit.



Man muss mitlerweile mehr als nur die Datei löschen, versuch es mall mit den folgenden, wenn das nicht hilft ggf. Steam in der Firewall sowie in deinem AntiVir Programm zu den Ausnahmen hinzufügen

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob

Solltest du allerdings bei der Telekom sein, dann liegt es an denen, hatte selbst heute ein paar Probleme deswegen



Soldyah schrieb:


> Musst dich ein wenig gedulden, Steam hat ein paar Serverprobleme


 Seit wann? Steam läuft vollkommen normal und das seit einem Tag -> Steam Status · Is Steam Down? <- Steam Client ist für Updates verantwortlich alles andere ist für das nicht interessant


----------



## -Alexander- (15. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden*

Hab alles außer die Exe sowie den SteamApp-Ordner gelöscht. Hat nichts gebracht.
Antivirenprogramm und Firewall ist auch aus.


----------



## Natler (15. März 2014)

*AW: Steam Update kann nicht durchgeführt werden*

Ist alles wohl rein zufällig. Musst du halt immer wieder mal neu versuchen. Habe das Problem auch hin und wieder


----------

